# Rate this 31 yo Turkish chad



## Kyros (Dec 18, 2018)

6'3 and good frame.

Mogs prime scandavian mms.

Such aryan genes, mhm.


----------



## FiveFourManlet (Dec 18, 2018)

chadlite.


----------



## Kyros (Dec 18, 2018)

FiveFourManlet said:


> chadlite.


He is a pure 8/10.

Chadlite?


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 18, 2018)

Looks he's got a bit too much bloat. Also, hairline too high.


----------



## Kyros (Dec 18, 2018)

Lifewasted said:


> Looks he's got a bit too much bloat. Also, hairline too high.


It is not that high, the problem is he have rounded hairline.

But still he do not lose a single point.


----------



## FiveFourManlet (Dec 18, 2018)

Kyros said:


> He is a pure 8/10.
> 
> Chadlite?


facial bones are not prominent enough.

His height is probably giving him a halo, i would rate him a 7.5/10


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 18, 2018)

Kyros said:


> It is not that high, the problem is he have rounded hairline.
> 
> But still he do not lose a single point.


Burak Ozcivit mogs him hard 








> better hairline 
> more defined face 
> stronger, straighter brows 
> more hooded eyes 

Your guy is only a chadlite compared to him.


----------



## Kyros (Dec 18, 2018)

Lifewasted said:


> Burak Ozcivit mogs him hard
> View attachment 8551
> 
> View attachment 8552
> ...



You are comparing a shitskin to a aryan.

He can be anything he want but he still can't mog this guy.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 18, 2018)

Kyros said:


> You are comparing a shitskin to a aryan.
> 
> He can be anything he want but he still can't mog this guy.


He's not an Aryan. Still the Middle Eastern phenotype but yeah he looks more white. Brutal racepill for non whites


----------



## mybrainabusesme (Dec 18, 2018)

Kyros said:


> 6'3 and good frame.
> 
> Mogs prime scandavian mms.
> 
> Such aryan genes, mhm.



lmao at that bullying in your signature xD

@StudyHacks


----------



## Kyros (Dec 18, 2018)

Lifewasted said:


> He's not an Aryan. Still the Middle Eastern phenotype but yeah he looks more white. Brutal racepill for non whites



He has balkan phenotype, you dumbass.






This is middle eastern pheno.

-Hooked nose
-Manlet
-Full lower lip, thin upper lip
-Curly hair
-Ethnik eyes
-Screlal show
-Weak lateral orbital rims


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 18, 2018)

Kyros said:


> He has balkan phenotype, you dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JFL at calling Balkan phenotype Aryan 

This is your Aryan God 




> fairer skin 
> lighter hair 
> narrower, deeper set eyes

Also, you're posting your average sand nigger, not Chaddam. Your Chaddam looks like Burak Ozcivit


----------



## Time Travel (Dec 18, 2018)

Not really a chad tbh, he looks a little soy.


----------



## oldcell (Dec 20, 2018)

with the beard 8/10 chad for sure


----------



## theropeking (Dec 20, 2018)

Hes 6/10 at best. There are better turkish chads such as "Can Yaman" or "kivanc tatlitug". They mog him to oblivion tbh


Lifewasted said:


> JFL at calling Balkan phenotype Aryan
> 
> This is your Aryan God
> View attachment 8553
> ...



The guy below is an ugly fraudinf arab. Burak mogs him by 3 points at least boyo.
Burak does also mog 99.999% of the scandinavian population and would make them all look like deformed nerdics when standing next to them


----------



## ovrck (Dec 20, 2018)

theropeking said:


> Hes 6/10 at best. There are better turkish chads such as "Can Yaman" or "kivanc tatlitug". They mog him to oblivion tbh


can yaman???


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Dec 20, 2018)

Hard power bottom/10


----------



## theropeking (Dec 20, 2018)

ovrck said:


> can yaman???





Whats so funny about him boyo. He is literally the turkish brock o hurn


----------



## ovrck (Dec 20, 2018)

theropeking said:


> Whats so funny about him boyo. He is literally the turkish brock o hurn



looks like new isis recruit

tugkan gonultas mogs him into the oblivion

and given the fact can yaman is actor, tugkan gonultas is just a normal guy lol


----------



## theropeking (Dec 20, 2018)

ovrck said:


> looks like new isis recruit
> 
> tugkan gonultas mogs him into the oblivion
> 
> and given the fact can yaman is actor, tugkan gonultas is just a normal guy lol



I just checked tugkans insta and he is extremely ugly with the long beard but i have to admit that he looks extremely good with short beard like here(even better than can)



And btw he is not a normal guy, hes a streamer that gets lotta likes from fanboys

He mogs Can f


----------



## ovrck (Dec 20, 2018)

theropeking said:


> I just checked tugkans insta and he is extremely ugly with the long beard but i have to admit that he looks extremely good with short beard like here
> 
> 
> 
> And btw he is not a normal guy, hes a streamer that gets lotta likes from fanboys



he was until 1 years ago
his fanbase isnt that big tbh

2000viewers at best

but his main thing is his yt channel about exotic animals


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 20, 2018)

Kyros said:


> 6'3 and good frame.
> 
> Mogs prime scandavian mms.
> 
> Such aryan genes, mhm.





Amazing eye area


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 20, 2018)

7/10.


----------



## oldcell (Dec 22, 2018)

theropeking said:


> Hes 6/10 at best. There are better turkish chads such as "Can Yaman" or "kivanc tatlitug". They mog him to oblivion tbh
> 
> 
> The guy below is an ugly fraudinf arab. Burak mogs him by 3 points at least boyo.
> Burak does also mog 99.999% of the scandinavian population and would make them all look like deformed nerdics when standing next to them



Burak is unmogable maximum pls rating
Also Kivanc Tatlitug is top tier like pls 8, but only with the beard


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Dec 22, 2018)

snake in 2nd pic tho


----------



## ovrck (Dec 22, 2018)

his nephew is a future chadlite too


----------

